# DECIDED! Going for Toyo H09's What pressure?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Changing tyres very soon to Toyo H09's. Which will be replacing Continentals, had the van weighed some time ago had the correct pressures given to me by Continentals. SHOULD I use the same in the H09's ?

WASFITONCE


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes assuming you are fitting the same size tyre. Or see Tyresafe's Motorhome specific leaflet on tyre safety which gives pressures for given weights and size of tyres.

JohnW


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Toyo tyres*

We are also going for the Toyo H09 .................and it's always nice to know you are not alone in your choice.

They are well recommended on this site and we will move up from 215 109R to 225 112R which will allow Svtech to uprate the rear axle.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*going tobe H09's*

Have been in touch with Toyo UK and they have been very helpful. They will give me the correct pressures as soon as I give them the axle weights. My tyres are 215/75/16 R.

WASFITONCE


----------

